# Big Brother in Basel - the past, present and future role of the B.I.S.



## onq (11 Aug 2009)

http://www.webofdebt.com/articles/big_brother_basel.php

_Buried on page 83 of the 89-page Report on Financial Regulatory Reform issued by the U.S. Administration on June 17 is a recommendation that the new Financial Stability Board strengthen and institutionalize its mandate to promote global financial stability. Financial stability is a worthy goal, but the devil is in the details. The new global Big Brother is based in the Bank for International Settlements, a controversial institution that raises red flags among the wary . . . .
_
I've written to the BIS because I think people with power over me should be accountable to me - its this crazy notion of democracy that I subscribe to._

===========================================

The Principal Officer, 
Bank for International Settlements, 
Centralbahnplatz 2, 
Basel, 
Switzerland. 
CH-4002 Basel 

T (+41 61) 280 8080 
F (+41 61) 280 9100 and 
F (+41 61) 280 8100 

Telex:     962 487 biz ch 
SWIFT:  BISBCHBB 
Website: www.bis.org

RE: General Inquiry regarding the role of the Bank for International  Settlements in current events 

Date: 23rd April 2009 

Dear Sir/Madame, 

Firstly I confirm that I am not a member of the media. 
I am undertaking a personal review of the current recession. 

I want to discover what role the BIS has played in the current banking  crisis. 
In particular what role has the Basel Committee on Banking Supervision  played, if any? 

I am referring specifically to new banking procedures which may have  precipitated this and previous crises. 
My inquiry is prompted by a recent article by Ellen Brown at  

In this regard, I would be obliged if you could please confirm what  stress or litmus tests were undertaken prior to such procedures coming  into play. 
Please confirm if the procedures were designed to cause stress, to bring  about a crisis / retrenchment early, one we can recover from, in order  to stem over-borrowing. 

The BIS is seldom mentioned by governments, all of whom seem intent on  plundering the next generations tax wealth to pay for current expenses,  and yet its role seems to be significant. 
This inquiry centres not only on what the BIS has done, but also asks  what it should have done, and could be doing to address the issues  raised, not least overpayment of salaries and criminal liability. 

If you cannot answer - if you think this is an inappropriate forum in  which to raise these queries - please acknowledge receipt and direct me  to a more appropriate forum if such in fact actually exists - yet. 
I intend raising this matter with the Irish Government and Opposition  Party Representatives, none of whom have covered themselves in glory,  but all of whom are allegedly accountable to me in one way or another. 

Yours faithfully, _ 

=======================================

To date, I appear to have received neither a reply nor an acknowledgement.

Some of you may think its appropriate that these financial gurus should be a in position to make decisions like this which affect us.
Some may even argue that it was all for the best that they did this now, rather than allowing matters to proceed as they had been, to result in a crash we could not recover from.
In my opinion this watershed may already have been reached and that if the BIS had the oversight they appear to have had, setting the agenda of Central Banks and thereby the economies of the world, why didn't they do it sooner?

Regardless of this fact, I think it wise that when debating NAMA or the Banking Crisis in this forum, the posters should first make themselves aware of the wider picture and begin to try to understand the deeper financial currents moving our world that have resulted in our little (bank) paper boat being whirled around in the maelstrom.

FWIW

ONQ


----------



## Vega (27 Aug 2009)

Do you disagree with what has been done or do you think it should have been done sooner?


----------

